# What is the jelly in canned dog food?



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

I know that some dogs foods dont contain a lot of meat, but am I right in assuming that the meat is within the brown stuff; but what is the jelly?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Water, colour, thickening agent I think. Wit VAT on.


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Don't think I really want to know to be honest


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

It's just gelatin from he cooking process. It totally natural.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Bone Marrow Jelly,

Want to know where your pink raspberry jelly comes from? 

It could be other things, but generally it is from bone.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> Bone Marrow Jelly,
> 
> Want to know where your pink raspberry jelly comes from?
> 
> It could be other things, but generally it is from bone.


Absolutely. Gelatin is derived from boiling up bones.

When you boil bones to make soup, you get a pot of jelly.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Like the jelly in pork pies
Yum yum making me hungry


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Melton Mobray pies are my favorite!


----------



## Doodlegirl (Oct 23, 2014)

I think this is one of the reasons I don't like pork pies, the jelly  lol! My dogs seem to love wet food with or without the jelly, some tins have more of it that others depending on the type of meat I suppose! Yuk!! Ha ha!!


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

Doodlegirl said:


> I think this is one of the reasons I don't like pork pies, the jelly  lol! My dogs seem to love wet food with or without the jelly, some tins have more of it that others depending on the type of meat I suppose! Yuk!! Ha ha!!


Butchers choice, that I use, seems to have lots at the bottom of the can.


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Excuse me while i go hurl  love porkie pies but just dont want all the details ,same as black pudding love the stuff as long as i dont think about it


----------



## SaniWes (Oct 20, 2014)

Don't know but my Wesley used to have Butchers Lean and Tasty (before i swapped him onto Wainrights 35% less fat trays) and the tins used to be full of more jelly and gravy than meat chunks consequently his stools were runny and loose, they are much better now lol


----------

